# Sicard 5250 and Fresia F90S



## Cutting Edge Lndscpe (Mar 2, 2021)

Hello All, 

I have (2) 1987 Sicard 5250 Snowblasters and (1) Fresia F90S self propelled snow blowers that I am looking to sell. All three are in good shape. Any interest in these bad boys? Let me know if you are looking for something like these machines and I can post pictures and answer any questions that you might have. Thank you!


----------



## Stosch (Mar 3, 2021)

Could you please share any available photos and if equipment is in full working order (brakes, cab heater, lights, etc). Block heaters on engines? Number of hours on engines and miles on chassis. Purchase price. Many thanks!


----------

